# Lake Broadwater Herping



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 7, 2009)

We went for a drive over the weekend past dalby to lake broadwater, not to bad of a day but didn't see as much as we expected, found about 100 H.Binoei - Bynoes Gecko, these guys were absoloutley everywhere, Also found a Varanus Panoptes, and 3 Pseudechis Guttatus within 30 minutes of each other on dusk.


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2009)

Well done, Lake Broadwater is a Great Area.

Im Out there tomorrow, only 30 mins from me.


----------



## Australis (Jan 7, 2009)

BW,

I'm hopeless at differentiating between Varanus panoptes and V. gouldii
so im curious what features you used to determine that as a panopes?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!  Herps are so beautiful!!


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Australis said:


> BW,
> 
> I'm hopeless at differentiating between Varanus panoptes and V. gouldii
> so im curious what features you used to determine that as a panopes?


 
I had difficulty with this animal because it was so small,but V.Gouldii is much less heavier and robust than V.panoptes, and they have slightly different face markings,I had to compare pictures. Much easier with adults.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice RBB, love the hooded up pic.


Dont look now but you have a Monitor on your shoe.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 7, 2009)

Dont look now but you have a Monitor on your shoe.[/quote]

Agreed!:lol:

Nice pics you have there!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 7, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Very nice RBB, love the hooded up pic.
> 
> 
> Dont look now but you have a Monitor on your shoe.



Its a Spotted Black, look similar don't they lol

Good stuff Matt, can't wait to go out there, good pics too


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice finds, Matt. Were all the spotted blacks plain black?


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 8, 2009)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> and 3 Pseudechis Guttatus within 30 minutes of each other on dusk.



I'm a little jealous.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 12, 2009)

nice pics, thought you would have seen a few beardies out on the road. was there much road kill? if so what species were they?


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

slacker said:


> I'm a little jealous.


 

I'm a lot jealous


----------

